# Awesome D20 Lamp my wife found



## koesherbacon (Jun 26, 2011)

My wife loves all those decoratey magazines.  She was flipping through Restoration Hardware and flipped the fluff out.

Check it out, they're selling a *D20-ceiling-lamp*!







Here's the link in case anybody else is interested in it.  My wife ended up buying it for us - we're redoing some of our house and making a double office for us both.  It was my concession prize for a pink ceiling.  Just don't tell her I really like the pale pink (like a fancy dress shirt color) she chose anyway


----------



## Crothian (Jun 26, 2011)

Cool, I can even get a discount since my brother works there!


----------



## koesherbacon (Jun 27, 2011)

Crothian said:


> Cool, I can even get a discount since my brother works there!




Ask your bro to buy 2.  We'll pay ya back!


----------



## JDragon (Jun 27, 2011)

Pick that up and then get someone that does stained glass to fill in the sides with #'s.



JD


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jun 27, 2011)

There's probably already someone doing exactly that, judging by the non-hanging stuff I've found:

Dicey Decor : Game Paradise Online Shop, Gear for Gamers


----------



## koesherbacon (Jun 27, 2011)

JDragon said:


> Pick that up and then get someone that does stained glass to fill in the sides with #'s.




She says she wants it to be a nod to DND... one that only people who play would notice immediately since it's gunna be a shared office.  But if it was for a pure DND/RPG room and/or mancave, then that'd be super sweet.


----------



## BriarMonkey (Jun 30, 2011)

Am I completely out of touch, or does it not seem extreme to charge from 400$ (small) to 700$ (large) for that lamp?

I mean, sure, it's actually aesthetically pleasing, but there can't be that much material in there.  Feh.  May haps I'm being too budgetary.

'Tis a nice find!


----------



## Fast Learner (Jun 30, 2011)

BriarMonkey said:


> Am I completely out of touch, or does it not seem extreme to charge from 400$ (small) to 700$ (large) for that lamp?
> 
> I mean, sure, it's actually aesthetically pleasing, but there can't be that much material in there.  Feh.  May haps I'm being too budgetary.
> 
> 'Tis a nice find!



It's Restoration Hardware, everything is pricey. Design costs money.


----------



## BriarMonkey (Jun 30, 2011)

Fast Learner said:


> It's Restoration Hardware, everything is pricey. Design costs money.




Yeah...  You'd think I'd learn with as much HGTV as we watch.


----------



## koesherbacon (Jun 30, 2011)

Natural 1 on your History roll there, buddy


----------



## Kzach (Jul 1, 2011)

koesherbacon said:


> Just don't tell her I really like the pale pink (like a fancy dress shirt color) she chose anyway




Please hand-in your Man Card on your way out the Wussy Door


----------

